# The right tools for the job...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been using hand calls for a year now and I have called in my first coyote and shot it, I called in another one on my down wind and didn't get a shot, I've got one to howl @ 275 yrds., and didn't shoot, I went back with my daughter and got three to howl on video, but didn't get a shot. This year they're on my shit list...coyote that is. My wife and daughter have seen me come home empty handed enough they got me a Foxpro Crossfire for Christmas...and Grandma got me a pair of 18" Venom snakeboots. Don't get me wrong there is nothing wrong with hand calling it's an art form. I just need all the help I can get. If I can shoot more with the e-caller so be it. You got to have the right tools to get the job done... My cousin always told me while rubbing his stomach: "Every man needs to build a shed over his tools".


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

a good mix of e-calling and hand calls will help increase your success...................


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220swift said:


> a good mix of e-calling and hand calls will help increase your success...................


you bet 220swift... I am not giving up on the hand calling, just adding an e-caller to my bag of tricks.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with Mike, I always start off with a hand call and have the e-caller on low volume after. Good luck Eric hope a combination of tools will help you out. And by the way, what are you going to do now when a snake gets in those "snake boots" lmao


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

lol Ed... I'll shoot the boots. I am thinking I will be able to do a little more hunting this year with the snake boots. In years past I would be looking at the ground constantly, I don't know how many animals I didn't see because I was looking at the ground for snakes. Even when I was looking for rattlesnakes, I almost steped on one.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

One little trick that seems to work for me once in a while is to start with a hand call and then have the ecall on the fight sequence I made up and use the hand call softly at the same time I have the fight going. Makes it sound like two coyotes are fighting over the rabbit. I have had them come running the last two times I tried that but got busted both times due to my movement. That sequence would probably work better with another shooter so I don't have to move to get the scope on them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I volunteer to be the other shooter!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would volunteer to be the shooter also, but with my old eyes I probably wouldnt see them any quicker. Setting in Arizona is a long ways to shot anyway, lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Old eyes here, too, but the trip is already booked to close that "long ways" business anyway.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, one thing to remember when calling that a lot of people forget about. A coyote can pin point a sound within 9ft from over a half mile away !!! So when you do use hand calls , longer times between calling is better.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1

I saw a coyote cross a wide river bed, he came down the hill through the river bed and across the flats up the hills to my caller, I mean right to it, from well over a quarter mile after a ten second blast of snoshoe II. He's dead now, but it was awesome to watch him come through the brush.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx guys...


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

To me the big plus of an e-caller is that it gets the critter's attention off you an onto something else. I like them staring over there, when I'm over here lining up a shot.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I double Natty's thought process.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------

